# Porblème installation clé 3G Huawei e2010 sur mac book air



## aelax (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je vais craquer ... Pour information, je rend service et je ne suis pas un utilisateur mac, je suis donc un peu largué 

Description du problème : 

Une personne de ma famille a fait l'acquisition d'une clé 3G+ de modèle Huawei E1752 chez orange

Tentative d'installation hier sur un mac book air OS X10.6 via le programme d'installation contenu dans la clé, tout se passe bien  ( code pin rentré, etc ) jusqu'à la tentative de connexion ... ( plus le message d'erreur en tête désolé ) 

Je désinstalle le programme en le mettant dans la corbeille, puis vidage de la corbeille

Je remet la clé =  le programme ne se lance plus ... ok .

Je consulte quelques  forums  sur le sujet hier et j'abdique, on est dimanche ...

J'app ce matin le service client d'orange, qui me précise que ce modèle n'est pas compatible avec l'OSX 10.6


Passage chez orange ce matin, je change pour un modèle annoncé comme compatible la Huawei E2010 ( en forme de ballon de foot )

Branchement de la clé = le programme d'installation ne se lance pas ( précision j'ai testé le port usb avec une clé normale, tout va bien ) 


Sav d'Orange largué ( pour l'instant ils doivent me rappeler, je ne sais pas quand, bref )

Sav d'Apple : ne savent pas, me renvoi sur une boutique située à 60 kms de chez moi ...


Bon, voilà donc où j'en suis : 

- j'ai installé la clé sur un de mes pc = pas de soucis tout fonctionne, le programme d'installation se lance, j'arrive à me connecter 
- j'ai pu lire que l'on pouvait éventuellement installer la clé 3G sans le programme propre à Orange, en désactivant le code pin, ce que j'ai fait. 

En allant dans System Preferences, puis Network, puis + j'ai le choix entre : 

- HUAWEI Mobile ( HUAWEIMobile-Pcui)
ou 
- HUAWEI Mobile ( HUAWEIMobile-Modem)

J'ai testé les 2 en rentrant le numéro de téléphone / account name : orange / pass orange 

message : no phone service detected, Check your phone line and try reconnecting ( message commun aux deux tests ) 

je pense qu'il y a une config de plus à faire, mais je suis largué ...

Help please, merci d'avance


----------



## aelax (14 Juin 2010)

Re-bonjour, 

Bon, j'ai finalement réussi, à me connecter via la clé nouvelle clé 3G E2010...

J'ai désactiver le code pin,
Puis connecter la clé 
Puis system prefereces, network

dans le volet droit : 

onglet + 

puis configuration avancée : 

vendor : generic
model GPRS ( GSM / 3G )

et cela fonctionne 


Bon par contre, ce n'est pas pratique, car le logiciel " internet everywhere " permet de mesurer la consommation, et par cet intermédiaire, aucune visibilité sur celle-ci ( dans le cadre de l'offre souscrite 10  / mois pour 1OO mo)

Si orange me trouve une solution, je vous en ferai part 

Bonne soirée


----------



## aelax (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

en fait, il devait y avoir quelques résidus du programme dans la librairie du disc dur du mac qui bloquait l'installation lorsque l'on introduit la clé. 

voici le lien pour télécharger le fichier pkg d'internet everywhere compatible avec l'osx 10.6 ( enfin quelqu'un de compétent chez orange ^^ ) 

http://www.premiumorange.com/assistancemultimedia/attachments/Internet Everywhere.pkg.zip

débrancher la clé, installer le programme et hop cela fonctionne enfin


----------

